# How to attach photos when "board attachment quota" reached?



## hemlocklily (Jun 24, 2012)

I would like to attach a picture of the little one I lost this month, to see if anyone knows what his colouring/breed would be called. He was my first mouse, and I have yet to see another that looks exactly like him. I have two does now so I'm not looking for any more babies yet, but when the time comes to adopt again I would love to find another one that looked just like my little guy did. He was light orange (fawn perhaps) had kind of long fur but not as long as I've seen in the "long-haired" varieties online, it was more soft and fluffy than it was shaggy. Anyway I can't really explain without a photo...I tried to attach a pic and it said "the board attachment quota has been reached"...any idea how to get around this?


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

Upload a photo to a photo hosting site (eg photobucket, imageshack) and link it here through (img)(/img) tags, changing the brackets for tag brackets ( [ ).


----------

